# Компьютерные технологии > Цифровое изображение >  обработка видео

## simod

ищу прогу для обработки данных видеорегистратора (например:увеличение номерного знака бнз потери четкости)
примерно как в сериале След

----------


## Cheechako

> ...как в сериале След


Какая жалость, что несерьёзные люди (астрономы/военные/etc) изучают не сериалы, а математические методы, и потому обзаводятся хорошей оптикой :(

----------

tamalex (26.10.2011)

----------


## Алексей 163

я вот этой прогой пользуюсь ... для этого в самый раз http://turbo.to/zwg221jrdhpt.html

----------

simod (29.04.2012)

----------


## simod

спасибо - попробую

----------

